# Algae taking over Java Moss. Please help!



## MicroCube (Aug 3, 2019)

I have a Fluval Spec lll with the stock light and Filter. Inside I have a lava rock and some DHG that is doing very well. The tank is kept from 74-76 degrees. I have a betta, a snail, and a ghost shrimp. I put in some flourish excel once in a while and Tetra ezbalance once in a while. The lighting is on a timer for 8 hours a day. I recently added some Java moss to the lava rock, and it is growing, but something that I'm assuming is Hair Algae just covers it in about a day and a half. I ahve tried spot dosing it with flourish and reducing the light and shading the moss but nothing works. My water parameters are fine, and I don't know how to get it to go away. Please help!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! That Tetra product is a new one for me. Just reading the website description of it says it may be dropping the phosphate level too low for plants to thrive, and dropping the nitrate level too low for plants to thrive. The description reads to me like a scam, but I won't say it is one. In any case, if the plant growth is slowed by that stuff, algae will begin to colonize the tank. Algae loves aquariums where the plants struggle to grow.


----------

